

Italian Startuppers/Developers - ottoquattro

I&#x27;m really curious about how many italian startuppers and&#x2F;or developers are reading this post. It would be nice to get in touch..Raise your hand guys!
======
olgeni
Hi there!

------
ottoquattro
hey olgeni! anyone else?

